# Lubricant for South Bend Shaper



## E. Commarato (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi,

I am restoring a 1965 South Bend Shaper that is in pretty good condition.  The Army manual for this machine states to use medium weight machine oil in the crankcase, Saybolt Universal viscoscity 200 seconds at 100 degrees F.  What is a recommendation for this type of lubricant.  I was thinking maybe one of the Velocite series machine oils.  Velocite No. 3 light spindle oil might be a consideration, but perhaps it should be a bit heavier.  My shaper has the pump so I would assume the viscosity would need to be appropriate to pump to all of the components.

Recommendations please!!!

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 4, 2014)

Eric, I have never got into the no's, letters, confusing things.  # 30 lawnmower oil  a squirt of #90 on the bull gears;    Matter of fact today, was shaper
day.   what we do is squirt oil while working on ways & the ratchet  I AM an oil freak .  We are machining  a bunch of 20* angle plates.  All I can say is
Mill v/s shaper  is we vise up 20 or 30 in the shaper let er rip, sit down, there is a trip switch with an alarm   -Beep- done;  The mill you still have to keep
watching it.    I should have said 20 degree wedges for mill set up   ...   just put oil in it    bull gears like 90 140 gear oil 'just a squirt"
If i'm wrong It's still making money since 1942.......................................
samuel


----------

